# Your Ultimate Axe choice?



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine's a Gibson ES-137 Custom....dreamy!!! Heritage Cherry colour!!

http://www.gibsoncustom.com/flash/products/es/137Custom/137_custom.html


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A good old strat of course, I'm saving up for one now. Nothing beats the simplicity of a trusty old strat.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's this new Baker - a set neck, strat body, HSH and vibrato. Mahogany. I'd like it in 24.75 scale with a 12" radius. That would be pretty cool


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Suhr classic t with the big maple neck, and a P90 rhythm pickup. Man I love those things.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Washburn Southern Cross or Washburn Dime 333 (Dimeslime)

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/supercop9907/P1010812.jpg

Pretty obvious which one is which, lol.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

noobcake said:


> A good old strat of course, I'm saving up for one now. Nothing beats the simplicity of a trusty old strat.


I'm with you on that one, noobcake. One of the all-time great guitars, simple in design (only a Tele is simpler), extremely versatile in what you can play on them, replacement parts are cheap and plentiful, easy to work on, tons of resources on the web pertaining to them. Strats rule!:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tele and Strat...not that there aren't lots of other great choices. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Real 1959 Les Paul.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i agree 59 les paul flametop:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> i agree 59 les paul flametop:food-smiley-004:


An original '58 Plaintop - faded tobacco burst. Not a flame guy. Neck is not quite as baseball bat either, but still heftier than a slim 60s


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I will also have to go for the late 50's gibson....but mine will be a 335 please.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Real easy... although I'd have to win the lottery first, a Gustavsson JG Bluesmaster Custom '59


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Real easy... although I'd have to win the lottery first, a Gustavsson JG Bluesmaster Custom '59


Yeah, that too. It is so hard to choose


----------



## mcormier (Jul 8, 2007)

HAmer korina jr!


----------



## mcormier (Jul 8, 2007)

well thats for my gibson needs.. i also always need a strat on hand so the ultimate would probably be a 1962 mint strat.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

It has to be a Strat for me. When you think about the age of this design, it is just unbelievable! Thanks Leo :bow:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I've always wanted a '58 plain top tobacco burst LP... although having played various Gibsons/Epiphones/Fenders when shopping for my Godin, I would probably be tempted to sand the back of the neck down to the wood and just apply a satin finish... I really dislike that nitro/poly stuff... sticky!


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always wanted the vintage guitar that the Gibson '61 reissue SG is modelled after. Its something about the small pickguard. I can't stand the look of the regular big one.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm tough choice......... a old gibson explorer maybe or some kind of lp i really dont know!:rockon2:


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

57 goldtop


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

All of them!!!!!!!!
and then some.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been thinking about this thread and how I would respond.

Honestly I've come to the point where I don't dream of an ultimate guitar. To me guitars are functional tools and I know well that the limitations I face are with my own practice ethic (or lack thereof).

I'll play and sound no better on a $5000. guitar than I do on my workingman's axes.


I guess I'm playing the guitars I want.:rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've been thinking about this thread and how I would respond.
> 
> Honestly I've come to the point where I don't dream of an ultimate guitar. To me guitars are functional tools and I know well that the limitations I face are with my own practice ethic (or lack thereof).
> 
> ...


I vote Milkman, "Most Sensible forumite"!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I vote Milkman, "Most Sensible forumite"!


Thanks, but I don't want to supress the natural inclination of guitar enthusiasts to dream of a special guitar.

I just really couldn't think of any particular one that I would want above all others. I enjoy the ones I have and when one of them wears out or if I need a specific characteristic I buy another one.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've been thinking about this thread and how I would respond.
> 
> Honestly I've come to the point where I don't dream of an ultimate guitar. To me guitars are functional tools and I know well that the limitations I face are with my own practice ethic (or lack thereof).
> 
> ...


That's true, for many people buying an expensive guitar is simply to pass the mental block of "my guitar's not good enough, if I had a better guitar I would be a much better player" and then when they get that Baker or Suhr or Anderson, they finally realize that they are the only ones to blame. Then again I have no problem whatsoever with seasoned players getting a custom built axe specifically built to their needs. Then again people who buy a Suhr or whatnot usually practice a lot after their purchase just to feel like they're worthy of such a nice guitar and ultimately become much players. Anyhow, everyone's free to spend their hard earned money in any way they want, but I totally agree with you, you can find some fine instruments to play, gig and learn on for well under a grand.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> That's true, for many people buying an expensive guitar is simply to pass the mental block of "my guitar's not good enough, if I had a better guitar I would be a much better player" and then when they get that Baker or Suhr or Anderson, they finally realize that they are the only ones to blame. Then again I have no problem whatsoever with seasoned players getting a custom built axe specifically built to their needs. Then again people who buy a Suhr or whatnot usually practice a lot after their purchase just to feel like they're worthy of such a nice guitar and ultimately become much players. Anyhow, everyone's free to spend their hard earned money in any way they want, but I totally agree with you, you can find some fine instruments to play, gig and learn on for well under a grand.


You make a good point.

When I get a new instrument, whether because of needs or wants I am inspired to play more and I'm quite sure that goes for most people. Not a dang thing wrong with that.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I agree that a higher-end guitar won't make you a better player, but sometimes a few extra bucks will get you an instrument that is easier to play. ( easier on the fingers, stays in tune longer, etc.). These are the things I usually look for.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

The question was simple. No need for philosophy to complicate it.
If you aren't dreaming of a new guitar you are probably a golfer! LOL!! :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...while it won't necessarily make you a better player, a guitar that has great tone and playability will _inspire_ you to play better.

a custom made strat would work for me, i think!

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well since we are dreaming, I wouldn't mind a Gretsch G6128TCG. Duo jet with cadillac green top...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahem...is this close enough? http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6500 :smile:



PaulS said:


> Well since we are dreaming, I wouldn't mind a Gretsch G6128TCG. Duo jet with cadillac green top...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have looked that one over, beautiful axe, fits all the categories but the cadillac green. I don't have the cash or I'd be looking seriously at yours, good price...


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

1957 original


need i say any more http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o265/jimmypeters2007/Scan0001.jpg


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

My Ernie Ball/Music Man EVH model...




oh wait... I have that. Cool... :rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

danbo said:


> The question was simple. No need for philosophy to complicate it.
> If you aren't dreaming of a new guitar you are probably a golfer! LOL!! :rockon:


I wasn't trying to be philosophical, just answering honestly.



(and I wouldn't know which end of a golf club to pick up)


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

'72 Fender Telecaster Deluxe
Gibson SG Supreme in green


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Drool

Blackmachine - www.blackmachine.net 

Never have I seen a more perfect guitar (for me)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That's not mine, Mingo is the one selling it.



PaulS said:


> I have looked that one over, beautiful axe, fits all the categories but the cadillac green. I don't have the cash or I'd be looking seriously at yours, good price...


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Until recently I would have said a CS '57 Closet Classic Strat. But, since getting my hands on a Nasville Tele I would love to have a custom Tele with the Nashville pup configuration. I'd have it wired with a Tele 4 way switch and replace the tone control with a blender for the middle pup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

My lottery dream would be a 
Gibson (Florentine)Byrdland.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Despite the fact that I love vintage guitars, I don't think I'd ever bother spending the cash required to get one as I just don't think you get the playability you pay for. Though no one can deny the wonderful character they possess.

As such, there's a good chance I'll actually be getting my "dream" guitar in the next few years. It'd be a Fender strat that I'd buy the various components to and put together myself. It'll have...

-Alder Flat-Black body with a "thin skin" nitro finish
-Fender Vintage Synchronized Tremolo
-Gotoh vintage-style tuners
-"Oval" shaped 1-piece maple neck with 7.25 radius and poly finish. Preferably with 22 frets and a rosewood board, but that could be hard to get.
-Fender Custom '69 pickups in Neck and Mid with a Dimarzio FS-1 in the Bridge. Or keep the '69 in the bridge and install Fralin-style bassplate
-Shortened tremolo bar
-A flat black pickguard with some fancy decorations I'll have an artist friend do

*melts*

Cheers!
-Falcatarius


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

*It has to be a godin*

Probably the cheapest guitar mentioned here but I just love the Godin LG hmb. Nothing fancy just a clean look, great sound and awesome feel. 

I am not the best player and I have not played many guitars that cost a fortune but if I could pick one guitar right now ti would be this one.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

1961-1968 Worn Brown Gibson SG, need I say more?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

A custom Suhr Standard will definately do it for me.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

It was built for me by a fellow forumite early this year. Of course I also love my G&L, and am gonna buy a Suhr in the near future to my specs...

but this guitar is just special..


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

A new Lado Elite series with 24 frets and ebony fingerboard.

http://www.lado-guitars.com/


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted by noobcake
> That's true, for many people buying an expensive guitar is simply to pass the mental block of "my guitar's not good enough, if I had a better guitar I would be a much better player" and then when they get that Baker or Suhr or Anderson, they finally realize that they are the only ones to blame. Then again I have no problem whatsoever with seasoned players getting a custom built axe specifically built to their needs. Then again people who buy a Suhr or whatnot usually practice a lot after their purchase just to feel like they're worthy of such a nice guitar and ultimately become much players. Anyhow, everyone's free to spend their hard earned money in any way they want, but I totally agree with you, you can find some fine instruments to play, gig and learn on for well under a grand.


if you're a crappy players you're gonna sound crappy no matter what you play. A bad guitar can however, contribute to slowing progress. Like most things, I think it's best to go middle of the road. Considering as you move to more and more expensive gear, there is less and less of an increase in quality, I think it's best to find a medium quality guitar, change pickups and just practice lots. I think after that point 99% of the sound comes from your fingers. The lack that AAAA maple top won't really make a difference anyway.

having said that if I had to pick one guitar to have for the rest of my life it would be a tokai strat (I see them on craigslist every once in a while for 450-800 dollars) with upgraded pickups.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

It's tough because there is so much out there. Top of my list is a Flying V and in particular this body style... http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/959/20000660.JPG

Not this body style... http://www.mickifree.com/images/Guitar2.jpg

Though I like both.

A Les Paul would also be very cool but again I'm picky I like this... http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...es?q=neal+schon+les+paul&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en


Strats are timeless but after owning two american strats I have come to the conclusion that Strats are not for me. I'm a huge fan of Leo's other strat design... The Music Man Silhouette... I feel all the improvements are well designed and thank god they got rid of that boxy neck joint.
I own a Music Man Silhouette Special and IMHO it's so much better than a strat.

Just recently a dream guitar has been realized. I have been wanting to have an ESP Lynch Signature for over 20 years now. Every time I step out to look at potential guitars i find myself purchasing something other than an ESP... again there is just so much out there. This time however I've remained focused in my quest and this is what i brought home...




It's so 80's and thats what i love about it!

Khing


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

a gibson ES 335, looks so sweet.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm.....


http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=68


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I have 2, the first would be a B.C. Rich Beast :rockon2:
and the second would have to be a Les Paul. Saw an Epiphone Les Paul at the local Hock Shop a couple of weeks ago for $120 but it was a lefty. Oh Well! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

For me, its the Jackson Soloist. No matter how many I get or how many other guitars I get, I keep coming back to the Soloist. Its the perfect shred machine..............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

See this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l16jlallBMs


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> For me, its the Jackson Soloist. No matter how many I get or how many other guitars I get, I keep coming back to the Soloist. Its the perfect shred machine..............


Aside from shredding, how versatile are these for tone. I love Soloist's but can they pull off everything? My SG is really pulling it all off.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tone is in the fingers........


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Tone is in the fingers........


Thats very true but there is also the guitar and it's components and the amp and it's components... is this not true?

I'm not trying to argue I agree in part but lets say that someone new to all this stuff reads this... quite frankly it's misleading and not the entire truth.

I love the Jackson soloist and feel that many great recording have been made with them but they do sound a certain way to me... for the record it's a good way.

Khing


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tony Iommi*

Dream guitar?
I have two choices both which are truley unlikely to ever happen
1. Tony Iommi's custom SG
2. Jimi Hendrix's white Strat from Woodstock

:rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Tone is in the fingers........


...true, but *inspiration* often comes from playing great gear.

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

And thats why I have so many Soloists, its because of the feel. Sound is irrelevant because it can be manipulated but feel cant.............


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

I love all my babies equally. Each one has it's own personality. I can't real say I have or want an ultimate axe.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

vokey design said:


> *It has to be a godin*
> 
> Probably the cheapest guitar mentioned here but I just love the Godin LG hmb. Nothing fancy just a clean look, great sound and awesome feel.
> 
> I am not the best player and I have not played many guitars that cost a fortune but if I could pick one guitar right now ti would be this one.


I was just checking my history to date a guitar purchase and came across this post. 9 years later I am finally getting a Godin. Not the exact one I was after as my taste has changed slightly but still a big fan. 
Just ordered a Core CT P90 last Friday and still waiting for it to arrive. It has only been a week but feels like it is taking forever. 

Has anyone ordered a new Godin from LM? How long did it take?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Any one of a bazillion nice American Strats is all I really need. Sure, they're kinda cliche, but cliche's exist for a reason. Simply the most comfortable, ergonomic guitar ever.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's easy for me. 1952 Fender Telecaster in blonde. If you made me pick two, I'd have to add in a 50's Gibson ES335.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Depending if i am playing classic country or rock pop. Tele for the country gigs and Strat for the rest


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

I've always prefer to listen to warm blues, so a gibson LP was always my first choice even if I ever try one...See the contradiction here  But I would add that most old guitars that sound great are a nice choice for me, I love to think that my guit had a life before..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you should post a ngd thread when you get it. i think the others above me don't realize this is a necro thread


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a Les Paul guy at the core, but I have to admit my desert island guitar would either be a Gibson 335 or a Gretsch 6120.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh! Easy! Languedoc G2. I'd get it with a mahogany back, sides and a maple top. Mahogany neck with a rosewood fingerboard. Simple inlays. Paul's pickup choice with a switch to drop coils and a switch to change which coils are dropped (inner vs. outer coils). Tone and volume. 3-way selector. Done. The perfect instrument.

Some day my name will come up on the build list...some day.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Oh! Easy! Languedoc G2. I'd get it with a mahogany back, sides and a maple top. Mahogany neck with a rosewood fingerboard. Simple inlays. Paul's pickup choice with a switch to drop coils and a switch to change which coils are dropped (inner vs. outer coils). Tone and volume. *3-day selector*. Done. The perfect instrument.
> 
> Some day my name will come up on the build list...some day.


Beautiful guitars, and I'm sure they're worth the wait. But I just couldn't wait 3 days to switch to my bridge pickup.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My seafoam green 57RI Strat . But I have to say there is something about a bound telecaster. That dark green beauty a few posts above this one makes me drool.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

PaulS said:


>



What a beauty!!! Stunning guitar!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Spalted maple PRS Santana


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Beautiful guitars, and I'm sure they're worth the wait. But I just couldn't wait 3 days to switch to my bridge pickup.


Ha! Nice catch.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

@(*UY
It is so hard to pick just one when there are so many nice guitars out there. I would really, really like to have one of these, the Godin Triple Play which reminds me most of a tele in body shape.

However, I am such a lover of hollow/semi-hollow body guitars that it would come first. There are many beautiful ones out there but this is the one I always come back to; the George Benson GB10.

Ibanez GB10 George Benson Hollowbody Electric


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> However, I am such a lover of hollow/semi-hollow body guitars that it would come first. There are many beautiful ones out there but this is the one I always come back to; the George Benson GB10.


Once you go hollow you can't go back! My PRS Hollowbody is my dominant guitar now. Love the way it works with the sound around it. So alive!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Once you go hollow you can't go back! My PRS Hollowbody is my dominant guitar now. Love the way it works with the sound around it. So alive!


So you like them PRS' eh? I happen to think PRS make the most beautiful guitars of the big manufacturers and some of the most beautiful guitars produced today. Here is one that any "sound" person (pun definitely intended) would love to own...............if they had lots of extra cash. It is $15,500.00. 

1997 P*RS PROTOTPYE McCarty Archtop Sunburst Hollowbody Archtop*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> So you like them PRS' eh? I happen to think PRS make the most beautiful guitars of the big manufacturers and some of the most beautiful guitars produced today. Here is one that any "sound" person (pun definitely intended) would love to own...............if they had lots of extra cash. It is $15,500.00.


I do love my PRSi. Until I get the call from Paul Languedoc they'll do just fine. All of my PRSi are plain jane finishes. Semi-transparent red on my '95 Standard 24. And violin-type finish on my Hollowbody. I don't really dig on their blinged out stuff -- I'd be too afraid to play them out. My guitars get used and I like it like that!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am still unsure. Once you can get a strat to sound like a '58 Les Paul, then hey.....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My unicorn is a lightweight, black '72 Strat with a big maple neck. Do I want to hold out for the birth year guitar or go for a big headstock 4-bolt (vintage or CS) that checks all of the other boxes? Decisions, decisions.

This being said, the one that keeps me up at night is a golden brown '54 LP I played at Rumble Seat Music a couple of years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

After being at the Ottawa guitar show last weekend I no longer think you can buy a good guitar at a music store, the ones I've visited of course. My ultimate axe would be something like what I found there. I know absolute statements don't sound right but some local builds made music stores look pale.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> My unicorn is a lightweight, black '72 Strat with a big maple neck. Do I want to hold out for the birth year guitar or go for a big headstock 4-bolt (vintage or CS) that checks all of the other boxes? Decisions, decisions.
> 
> This being said, the one that keeps me up at night is a golden brown '54 LP I played at Rumble Seat Music a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


My favorite strat is my black Squire VM 70s strat. Black, 4 bolt, big headstock, and a fairly fat maple neck. As soon as I felt the neck I had to buy the guitar, it fit my hand like a glove.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Once you go hollow you can't go back! My PRS Hollowbody is my dominant guitar now. Love the way it works with the sound around it. So alive!


Ya, the Hollowbody II in my avatar is a tough guitar to beat... it does pretty much anything but metal very well...


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Humm.. I never concider hollowbody before, it's worth trying some to get a feeling of what it sound.

However, I could say that I always prefer the Gibson LP shape but prefer the PRS look... so many axes out there!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

My first guitar after my beginner guitar was an Epiphone les paul and i eventually got to acquiring a 2003 standard Gibson LP. Loved that thing but wanted multiple guitars so traded it for a strat and cash and up to this point, I have been through multiple brands and styles and discovered I really like a Les Paul sound so i have been searching for a Les Paul but i didn't necessarily want a faded Gibson les paul or a studio. I don't have all the cash in the world right now so i decided after some research to finance a beauty from L&M. After much debate i went with a Brand New Godin Summit Classic. Since my acoustic is an older Larrivee made in Canada and my custom telecaster currently being built by Araz is Canadian, all my guitars i own will be Canadian made which is kind of cool! Now i play the waiting game!


----------

